# Gun Show firearms, so shiny looking?



## CraigS1001 (Apr 18, 2011)

At a recent gun show in Augusta, I noticed almost every rifle, or shotgun for that matter, was ultra shiny no matter how old or beat up there were.  What are these dealers putting ont he guns to do this?  They didn't feel greasy, just looked like armorall or something.


----------



## trckdrvr (Apr 18, 2011)

Wd 40


----------



## CraigS1001 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ahh yes, should have thought about that.  I knew they were doing something to make them look like that.  It makes the scratches "non apparent" until it rubs off!

Thanks for the answer.




trckdrvr said:


> Wd 40


----------



## fishtail (Apr 18, 2011)

It is possible there might be a "shine all" they know about but chances are it was the overhead lighting performing a nice show for them.
You should have been able to feel and smell the WD40.
Look the next time you go into the supermarket to purchase meats or other. The supermarket usually has a certain color lamp in certain fixtures that bring out the best color for most meats and seafoods. 
I'll bet, the overhead lamps at the gun show accidentally did the vendors a favor.


----------



## nkbigdog (Apr 18, 2011)

Furniture polish


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Apr 18, 2011)

nkbigdog said:


> Furniture polish



Or wax.  Plain ol' car wax or furniture wax is a good coating for guns, if properly applied.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Apr 18, 2011)

It's called "pimp shine".


----------



## Jay Bee (Apr 19, 2011)

Try Renaissance wax, lasts a long time and protects the finish.   jb


----------



## frankwright (Apr 19, 2011)

These sheepskin silicone cloths will also put an awesome shine on a gun or scope, and protect it, too.

http://www.rustysrags.com/


----------



## CraigS1001 (Apr 19, 2011)

Haven't heard that term before!



EMC-GUN said:


> It's called "pimp shine".


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Apr 20, 2011)

Eezox makes mine look nice and shiny.

WD40 is in the garage, Eezox in the gunroom.


----------



## Ballplayer (Apr 20, 2011)

Ready for a laugh ?   Hairspray,  dries and shines !


----------



## stevetarget (Apr 21, 2011)

Caseys gun wipes make blue steel super shiny,


----------



## thedirtyshame40 (Aug 24, 2011)

mop and glow  Serious.... You can't just slop it on..You put a very small, amount on and wipe it almost off.......

I understand, Ranger.......  I only answered his question,,,,not that I endorse useing
this kind of stuff..... I am not too sure of hairspray either......


----------



## LRanger007 (Aug 24, 2011)

Ballplayer said:


> Ready for a laugh ?   Hairspray,  dries and shines !



I bought a Colt Python once from a fellow that had sprayed it down with hairspray so that it would look like a new gun.  I invented new 4 -letter words as I sat and cleaned the gunk out of the gun.  Don't use hairspray!!!!!


----------



## BamaBart (Aug 26, 2011)

I used car wax on a wood stock one time. It worked great. I rubbed it on and let it dry then polished it with a tee shirt.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 26, 2011)

stock wax would do about the same thing...but nothing like a good coat of Carnauba


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 26, 2011)

A lot of gun show dealers use Howards wax


----------



## butshot (Aug 26, 2011)

I've seen dealers use silicone spray quite often.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 26, 2011)

trckdrvr said:


> Wd 40



Thought you didn't like guns


----------



## Ballplayer (Sep 6, 2011)

LRanger007 said:


> I bought a Colt Python once from a fellow that had sprayed it down with hairspray so that it would look like a new gun.  I invented new 4 -letter words as I sat and cleaned the gunk out of the gun.  Don't use hairspray!!!!!



                                                                                                                    LOL, I agree and had the same experience as you, thats why I posted, just failed to explain why. It did make the gun pretty and helped make the sale for the gentleman. Learned my lesson well


----------



## stu454 (Sep 6, 2011)

Nu Finish, the once a year car polish.  You can run your gun through 52 car washes and the water will still bead!!!


----------



## SOUTHERN WOODS (Sep 10, 2011)

Howard's Feed N Wax on the wood stocks

Flitz on the metal

I couldn't tell you how to shine up a synthetic stock unless it might be armorall or something like that.


----------



## cotton top (Oct 9, 2011)

Try Birchwoods universal "RIG" very thin coat. Really works well.


----------

